# Classic Lightweights



## stevech (24 Jul 2007)

PLEASE may we have a discussion entitled *Classic Lightweights*, for those of us who have arrived following the demise of the Cycling Plus forums. Back in C+ we all met in 'Special Interests', but giving the discussion a more explicit name would be good, as would leaving a separate discussion for 'fixies', which had come to dominate Special Interests.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2007)

I'm going to look at forum changes/mergers/removals in the near future and I'll bear your suggestion in mind 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## stevech (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks, Shaun. Just to kick things off, if you'd like to look at photographs of my two Rotrax bicycles plus some others, go here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/stephencharvey


----------



## Arch (25 Jul 2007)

Could I suggest that it be something a little more general like "Classic" or "Vintage". 'Classic lightweights' seems like quite a narrow topic... But I don't really know what I'm talking about, so maybe I'm missing out on something...

A 'classic' heading could cover lightweights and other stuff...


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2007)

So "Special Interests" on the old C+ site was about bikes then? 

I never visited that one in case mrs Smokin Joe caught me...


----------



## stevech (25 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Could I suggest that it be something a little more general like "Classic" or "Vintage"...



Sounds fine to me, Arch.

Anyway, interest in older machines was apparent in the C+ Special Interest discussions, so I'm disappointed that some of the stalwarts from over there who have come over here haven't yet supported me. Bagpuss, Dickie, GavinG, et al, come on chaps!

Of course they know damn well that if I had my way we'd have a discussion called Rotrax...


----------



## bobg (26 Jul 2007)

Greetings chaps and chapettes, 
Just found my way here via a link from "the other place" and a request for a "special interest or something similar forum" - yes please, that would be excellent -if a newbie may chuck his 2 pennorth in, it was the only thing keeping me over there
Bob
NB I was talking to Gavin yesterday, he's still over at Radar wondering where everybody has gone. Expect him soon.


----------



## bagpuss (26 Jul 2007)

Now the ball is rolling , here is some more .http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/


Ps . I do not have chin fungus . I do however like real ale and I am middle aged . I still ride every day but not enough to keep the lard at bay!


----------



## stevech (26 Jul 2007)

Shaun

Please could you move this from Feedback into a more appropriate place, now that it appears to be getting under way.

Thanks.


----------

